# Critic Lauds XMp3/ Bashes Satrad



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Check this out, it may be of interest:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/busin...ech-buzz-sirius-xm-1106nov06,0,1889227.column


----------



## diospyros (Nov 14, 2005)

http://gizmodo.com/5015540/iphone-3gs-true-price-compared

I am certain that the iPhone is an amazing device, but in what fantasy does it
do anything for "free?" Am I the ignorant one? Am I missing something? Or are people simply incapable of logical evaluations anymore? Satrad is worth its costs or not. An iPhone is worth its costs or not.

I am aware that the writer was reviewing the XMp3 rather than just XM itself, but I get a little tired of hearing people asserting
that their expensive services are free.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

paja said:


> Check this out, it may be of interest:
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/busin...ech-buzz-sirius-xm-1106nov06,0,1889227.column


Unless I'm missing something, Sirius has had a device like this for close to two years (the S-50 and then later the Stiletto and Stiletto 2).


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The S-50 was really a true portable. You couldn't listen to live satellite radio - only stuff you recorded when it was hooked up to the home dock. XM won that race with the "MyFi"


----------

